# Newborn kid diarrhea and bloating help



## mrsosvold

I have a 4 day old Pygmy baby that is being bottle fed. His momma did not produce milk and she doesn't have any interest in him. She is a young momma and a completely unexpected pregnancy. 
Anyhow, he is on goat milk. He was also on a goat milk replacement powder. Yesterday he had some loose poo that was an orangish color. This morning it was a runny poo same color. He got a dose of Kaopectate. Now he has a little bloating and green watery poo. This is my very first kid and obviously first time bottle feeding. 
Any help on what to do would be greatly appreciated. I attached a picture of my baby boy at two days old next to my Great Dane baby


----------



## nancy d

How much are you feeding him & how often? If he's getting too much it may be the cause.


----------



## mrsosvold

Well he was eating half an ounce every two hours. But now I have cut him back and he eats every 5 or 6 hours and eats about 2 ounces. 
He has had two doses of the kaopectate and his poop went from the orangish to the green watery and now it's still pretty watery but it's turning a dark green color. His bloated belly is slowing going away. 
He hasn't had any change in his running and jumping and he's still very lovable and cuddly! His demeanor is the same I'm just worries about the diarrhea


----------



## OGYC_Laura

Green usually means his tummy is upset instead of black that can mean worms or ecoli.
His tummy is probably uspset from switching from goat milk to replacer. Just giving him some electrolytes for a few feedings should help get poo back to normal.


----------



## mrsosvold

He was on the replacement since birth but I switched him today to just goat milk today.


----------



## mrsosvold

Should I be giving him electrolytes??? And what would be a good homemade solution for electrolytes? 
Can I give him Gatorade? 
Sorry for all of the questions. I'm just unsure of what to do as a first time goat momma


----------



## NyGoatMom

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## mrsosvold

What if I don't have molasses or apple cider vinegar?


----------



## ksalvagno

Gatorade will work. Only the electrolytes until his poop firms up. If you switched him without slowly changing over, that is what caused it. Peptobismal would be better than Kaopectate.


----------



## mrsosvold

Where can I get the pepto bismol at??


----------



## nancy d

He's too young for a worm load but I certainly wouldn't rule out e coli unless he is a house baby?
Did he get colostrum?


----------



## mrsosvold

He is a completely indoor baby. He's been outside once walking around with me. Other than that he stays indoors. 

No colostrum momma didn't have a bag and didn't produce anything.


----------



## ksalvagno

You can get Peptobismal at any store. It is a human drug.


----------



## mrsosvold

What can I substitute for molasses and apple cider vinegar?


----------



## ksalvagno

Nothing really. The Gatorade is an electrolyte and you can use that.


----------



## mrsosvold

He has had an ounce of Gatorade tonight and only a little milk. He won't drink more than half an ounce of the Gatorade at a time! And he was screaming for food so I have him milk but I watered it down quite a bit. 
Tomorrow I'm going to pick up the electrolytes and some pepto! Hopefully it works.


----------



## ksalvagno

Make sure you get raw apple cider vinegar with the mother.


----------



## mrsosvold

What's the dose of pepto bismol for a newborn Pygmy? He only weighs about 2 pounds.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'd give him about 3cc.


----------



## mrsosvold

Thank you for your help! 
I got him some electrolytes too. And I got him some kaopectin(sp) but it won't be ready until tomorrow


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm not sure on dosage for kaopectin. I think it is the same but never used it.


----------



## mrsosvold

How often does he get the pepto?


----------



## ksalvagno

Twice a day.


----------

